# Papillon meets border collie



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Just a few from meeting up with a friend from another board. Unfortunately Mia wasn't feeling this whole 'socializing' thing today lol. Summer was fine with him but towards the end Mia was being much much better.


Isn't he handsome?










I did get a couple group shots.

You want me to what?










Oh FINE!










more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Summer: Mah foots is on the border collie.









They are a handsome trio, aren't they?










Okay, border collie sez we can go. 

Mia: Ew, butt.










Now for Jude peektures? Yes?










more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Whee Stick!










Jude, you got some dirt right there....










Is sweet.



















more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The end!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

>


Love this one


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Jude is a beauty! Wonderful pictures.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Those group shots were hilarious!! LOL...NONE of them looked "happy" to be up on that rock together! Great captions too!! 

Jude is a pretty boy too might I add!


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know how you continually get your dogs to pose so perfectly. It really amazes me. Like the old one with all of them sitting in the tub together? If I had backed away from the tub, I would have had escaping wet dogs all over. Anyway... really beautiful shots.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I love Jude's markings. I don't think I've ever seen a trI BC. There is just enough brown to make him interesting.

Looks like Mia had fun anyway.


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

Ah lovely pictures.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Jude is beautiful and I love the captions!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I love when border have tan points it makes them look more "rugged" to me


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Beautiful! Great pics, love the one of Jude in the dirt.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Awww! I love Jude, he is quite stunning! Your paps are so funny. The facial expressions just kill me. I can only imagine how they'd make me crack up in person. lol


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Mia: Ew, butt.


Hahah! I laughed out loud!
Jude is soooooo handsome. Love him!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

YoSaffBridge said:


> All of the dogs are adorable and the pics are great. What sort of camera do you use?
> 
> P.S. Now I have "Hey Jude" stuck in my head.


Thanks... I didNOT until you mentioned it...


----------

